# Adjusting your Side View Mirrors and Blind Spots



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm a Quora www.quora.com fan. Just saw this discussion on Adjusting your Side View Mirrors related to lessening Blind Spots. Comments?

https://www.quora.com/Why-haven-t-cars-yet-solved-the-problem-of-the-blind-spot-in-wing-mirrors

Steps to readjust:

*Place the center mirror to show the whole rear-view window or at least as much of it as possible*. Make sure you sit properly and aim the rear-view mirror without moving your head from the straight forward position.
*Lean your head to the left until your face is almost touching the glass, and adjust the left mirror.* While still leaning, your mirror should be far enough such that you can barely see the side of your own car.
*Lean your head to the right until your head is over the center divider, and adjust the right mirror. *Similarly, your mirror should be adjusted far enough such that you can barely see the side of your own car.
*Re-evaluate.* The idea is that there should be a small overlap between your side mirrors and the center rear-view mirror. If there is no overlap at all, then bring the mirrors slightly closer in. When sitting straight up, you should not be able to see your own car.
Now, you should have basically no blind spots. It takes a little getting used to, but you basically rely on your center rear-view much more than before. When a car leaves your center rear-view mirror, it should be immediately visible in your side mirror.
Car and Driver has a pretty picture demonstrating this:


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Or just buy blind spot mirrors for $3.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I drive quite a bit. Have been giving it a try and after getting used it, yes, it works for me. Yes, I can buy those little blind spot mirrors...or not.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Or just buy blind spot mirrors for $3.


Or just adjust them correctly for free.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Seeing the sides of your car can be quite advantageous in different situations, like seeing your position with respect to the lane and to maneuver in tight spaces without scratching the sides of your car. It also helps you see the position of the rear of the car with respect to the curb when parallel parking, which is a must when doing this gig.

I'd much rather spend the measly $3 on an add-on than adjusting my mirrors every time I need to actually see the sides of my vehicle.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow, genius...this would've saved me a lot of money when I purchased the blindspot feature on my car. Damn you, SC! I wish you posted this sooner!


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Interesting that someone should post this mirror adjustment idea.
I have using this for over 20 years and find it to be the best way to set the three mirrors.
With the correct settings, you should see the car in your rear view mirror gradually transition from it to the relevant side view mirror (if they are going faster than you). You may not even need to turn your head sideways to see if there is a car just behind you on either side.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OR, y'know... $15-ish well spent:


----------

